# Was Dan Reel at Shallotte?



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Hope all is well with him these days. 

I meet Bill and Dan at the only tourney I went to. It was like 3 years ago @ Crisfield, MD. They both were so very nice and answered all my questions.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Dan was not at Shallotte. I last saw Dan at the NE Open back in 04.

Awesome caster.

Tommy


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Was that the last tourney under the old SCUSA*

run by James Williams and Wilson, can't think of his first name.

I was there, but need not get the chance to meet you. Meet Bob Sales, Tony P., Bill and Dan Reel and a few others there.

Some day I will have to attend another tourney.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Orest, 

there is a new casting tournament being held this year in Berryvile, VA. It is scheduled for late May at the moment.

It's not too far from your location, currently there is nothing on the schedule for Chrisfield, but if you can make the Virginia one, it should be a good opportunity to meet some of the current regulars, and hopefully some new faces as well.


Hope to see you there
Mark
:fishing:


----------

